# openoffice.org-3 from Ports



## killerkim (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi,

I have a general Question... I compiled OpenOffice.org-3 from Ports. The work directory takes 11G harddisk space. Installation on Windows or the binary distribution only takes less than 1G?? Why does it take so much diskspace?? Isn't that strange?


----------



## pkubaj (Jan 11, 2011)

You need to make clean it.


----------



## adamk (Jan 11, 2011)

The work directory contains the source code.  You're not compiling openoffice.org from source on Windows, are you?

Adam


----------



## killerkim (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks for your replies.


----------

